# Magnetic Graduate Nibs...



## panamag8or (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there a nice gold nib to fit these? The silver nib looks kinda cheap, IMO, especially on the gold kit.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 6, 2012)

There are a number of suppliers that sell gold plated nibs in the 5 MM size that will fit on the Graduate, don't know if this is against the rules  but in answer to the question here are some,  myself (Classic Nib), Exotic Blanks, Edison pens and The Golden Nib all members here.


----------



## panamag8or (Dec 6, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> There are a number of suppliers that sell gold plated nibs in the 5 MM size that will fit on the Graduate, don't know if this is against the rules  but in answer to the question here are some,  myself (Classic Nib), Exotic Blanks, Edison pens and The Golden Nib all members here.



Sweet, I figured you'd know. I'll have to look into ordering one. Thanks!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you Roy!!  I never know if these answers are against the rules or not, but your answer was, IN MY OPINION, very PROFESSIONAL!
Ed


----------

